# generic generator question



## littleoleme (Nov 13, 2009)

i have a 1995 damon ultra sport with a 5500 gas generator. can i leave the shoreline plugged in and throw the breakers on the generator while running it for a short time.


----------



## utmtman (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

I am not totally sure of your question but I have run my generator while hooked to shore power.  But I dont recommend it unless you first shut off everything you might have turned on in the house.  I found when I kicked on the generator when I was on shore power it had a tendency to pop the gfi and some of the other breakers.  If we turn off computers, tvs, cofffee pots and so on before crankin on the genny or shutting off the shore power circuit breakers first we dont have that kind of a problem.


----------



## littleoleme (Nov 14, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

thank you for your reply. we have an automatic switch over on our generator. we have a 20 amp and a 30 amp breaker on our generator. if we turn those off will it stop the generator from bringing pwoer into the rv while leaving shore power hooked up . sorry i hope that  makes better sense.


----------



## gladned (Nov 14, 2009)

RE: generic generator question

While we're on generators - I'm just learning that lightweight generators are quite expensive, though the salespeople for RV's sound like they'll just be a couple hundred dollars.  

I know nothing about this - We're looking at a 24 ft Jayco travel trailer that weighs about 5200 - has a microwave and air conditioner and electrical sockets.  Can anybody tell me about what size generator I might need? any ideas where to find a suitable one? thanks  
:     New RVer


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: generic generator question



If your RV does not have a load control center, then you should never try to supply power to your RV with BOTH the generator AND the shore power connected at the same time. (I thought most RV manufacturers had found a way to not allow this by now. Usually there's a switch to supply power from one or the other, but not both.) 

 I said "supply power", because, yes, if you throw the breakers off at the generator it won't be supplying power to the RV, and you could run it to "exercise" it. 

 The reason you don't want both connected together is that your generator is not synchronized to the shore power frequency or amplitude. They may be close, but not in sync. They will be alternately supplying and loading each other; a very bad situation.

@Nedra - A 2000 KVA generator would probably be the minimum size for your load, but that wouldn't allow you any access when the A/C was starting. A 3000 KVA would provide you with some spare power.


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

Hey TC.  my ole 89 Winn would not run anything via the Generator unless I had the shore power line plugged into the storage outlet in rear compartment.  I'm sure there are newer things like Switches, like you said.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

That's what I mean, Mike. My Winnie is the same. The power comes in via one plug, and I have to physically plug it into one power source or the other.

But, other MHs use a load switch to make it automatic. 

Trailers will be different, because they don't all come with generators built in.


----------



## Triple E (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

If I happen to start my generator with the shore power plug in, I will not receive any power from the generator even though the generator is running.  So I guess what I am saying is the shore power is the lead and the generator is the lag.  As soon as I pull the shore power then the generator power will kick in.  I found this out by accident.  Glad I did not do any damage.     :approve:  :laugh: 



 :8ball:


----------



## hamdave (Nov 18, 2009)

RE: generic generator question



littleoleme,

Yes you can, but follow safety tip. Yours is probably a kohler unit with an auto-transfer switch. Normally turning on the generator will cause power from the genny to feed your rig. Mine is a '95' damon daybreak and I suspect it's set up the same way yours is. There are two breakers on the genny, one is a 30 amp and one is 20 amp. Just turn them off first. That will keep the transfer switch from operating. As Tex said if you have a cable you physically have to move then you should be fine as well. If when you normally start your genny (not hooked up to power) and don't have to relocate a cable connector, then you have the auto-transfer switch.



I run mine at least monthly for about 30 min when its in storage here at home, and I just unplug from the house. May be that is what you should do. Safety first !!



cheers 

PS-Oops sorry, didn't see where you did confirm you have the auto switch..My bad!!


----------



## LEN (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

Just a thought here, why run the gen without a load? If you are doing the monthly on the gen it should be at 1/2 load to warm it up
(the gen motor and the electric part). I use the heat-pumps in the winter as the main load and this warms the coach up as well, in summer I  use the air-conditioners and the water heater if I  have water in it, as well as cycling other electric items in the coach. 

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: generic generator question

well Hamdave , you and I are on the same wave link here. I unplug mine from our house power when in storage before starting the genset up. I let it run for at least 30-45 minutes  while running appliances inside to include the AC in the winter time .I just want it to work under a load for awhile. I think this is the best way to exercise it .But that just my HO   :laugh: Not saying it the right thing to do, it just what I do.


----------

